# Did I really give a rooster a shot?



## SkyWarrior (May 31, 2013)

I have a rooster with what sounds like pneumonia.  So yesterday and today, I gave him a shot of Pen G.  Yesterday was less than .1 cc but today I upped it to .2 ccs, and wouldn't you know, he's doing better?

Honestly, if he weren't my Barnevelder rooster, I probably wouldn't have done it.  But about an hour later, he was strutting around and eating, although he still is raspy and will gasp when I pick him up.  But he's doing better!

Go figure.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 31, 2013)

Good for you!  Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!  Glad it's helping him.


----------



## kuntrygirl (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad to hear that worked.  I will keep that in mind for my critters.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jun 10, 2013)

It worked.  He's back to being himself.

I really can't believe I did that.


----------

